# No Face Mask 10 - 30 Days in Jail



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Those who don't wear face masks may be imprisoned for 10 to 30 days*

Article tonight from GMA News more indepth:

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/new...ay-be-imprisoned-for-10-to-30-days-ano/story/

I happen to witness several men get picked right off the road in front me I was on my bike today and an unmarked van drove around me and stopped in front of me several men got out civilian clothes and apprenhended about 6 men walking on the side of the road no face masks and it appeared they were out and about their own neighborhood, some tried to make a dash for it, actually a couple other guys made it to their home, I didn't stick around to see what else happened.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

It's a real pity other countries people don't/won't wear masks simply to protect themselves and others while the various governments won't enforce for fear of ?
Well done Philippines.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

The streets in Moalboal will then be deserted for 10 to 30 days.

Current mask usage is about the same as pre covid rates. You see more on motorcycles ( sometimes all 4 on the bike) and only a few of people walking about.

Personally on my morning walk I don't wear one unless I am getting near people but once I am around people I put it on.


The irony is that no social distancing possible in goal so this may spread the virus more.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> The streets in Moalboal will then be deserted for 10 to 30 days.
> 
> Current mask usage is about the same as pre covid rates. You see more on motorcycles ( sometimes all 4 on the bike) and only a few of people walking about.
> 
> ...


I wonder why it's like that in your area Rick? Here where we are I would say 95% wear masks around the main roads including bike riders, on the back roads maybe 60% but fewer people. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

A couple days ago the current administration asked the PNP or LGU's to get tough on those not wearing the mask.

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/new...-arresting-those-who-don-t-wear-a-mask/story/

Another news agency https://www.onenews.ph/duterte-wear...tions-against-violators-of-covid-19-protocols

We went from everyone wearing the mask to my estimate 75% wearing the mask and then an additional 10% wearing the mask as a chin strap, most of the people that used to hang on the road are back and very few wearing masks and yet we've had an increase now of Covid in our Municipality.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

In our barangay only motorcycle riders wear mask but then they always have, you wouldn't get out of the barangay without wearing one. Only one exit across a river to the outside world so easily controlled, no cases so far.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Manitoba said:


> The streets in Moalboal will then be deserted for 10 to 30 days.
> 
> Current mask usage is about the same as pre covid rates. You see more on motorcycles ( sometimes all 4 on the bike) and only a few of people walking about.
> 
> ...


Not like that at all in Iloilo. Mask usage is at least 95%. There are police vans driving up and down the highway looking at pedestrians and vehicles for people to fine if no mask. I have heard the fine is p500, and heard p1,000. Either way, I do not want to pay. 

Four people on a bike? Not around here, since the end of March. They just started allowing double riders again, if they are married, and use a deathly dangerous divider between them. 

They are very strict around Iloilo, and with the low numbers we have - I am glad they are.


----------



## Andrew Lowe (Jul 21, 2020)

Well, the Philippines is ahead of the U.S. when it comes to enforcing the "Mask On" policy, in my opinion. I'm currently in Tampa, FL, and let me tell you, people here are just too carefree about the whole pandemic.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Andrew Lowe said:


> Well, the Philippines is ahead of the U.S. when it comes to enforcing the "Mask On" policy, in my opinion. I'm currently in Tampa, FL, and let me tell you, people here are just too carefree about the whole pandemic.


They say you can't fix stupid, Covid can.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Mask usage in the barangays of Moalboal is about what it was pre-pandemic. Almost no one wearing them, bike riders always had however usage.

In Moalboal town usage is higher on the streets and stores as the two malls and other stores enforce the mask usage.

Carcar City it is 100 % on the streets, malls still checking for passes for entry. I went once and was refused entry because Friday and Saturday were Moalboal days, not posted anywhere but went into the other mall no problem.

Went back a week later and the mall that refused me entry never asked for pass, the other ma that never asked for pass first trip, asked the second time. It was a Saturday so I was allowed in.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Lowe,

I am in Orlando fl and we have the same idiots here also without a mask. I just came from the Wawa store in Orlando at 8 pm on sunday. there were 7 people in there without mask on. What if just 1 of the 7 is positive? the mask I had on would mean nothing to protect me from that idiot. Just guess who the 7 people were without mask!!!!!!! Then they complain they are being over run by the virus in their neighborhoods. 

Art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Lowe,
> 
> I am in Orlando fl and we have the same idiots here also without a mask. I just came from the Wawa store in Orlando at 8 pm on sunday. there were 7 people in there without mask on. What if just 1 of the 7 is positive? the mask I had on would mean nothing to protect me from that idiot. Just guess who the 7 people were without mask!!!!!!! Then they complain they are being over run by the virus in their neighborhoods.
> 
> Art


I think Gary summed your situation up in an earlier post here art.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Steve

Gary's post had nothing to do with what I am telling Lowe about how many go into our small grocery stores here without mask on. There are certain ones that don't care about others.

BELIEVE ME IT IS A MESS!!

thanks for your input.
art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Steve
> 
> Gary's post had nothing to do with what I am telling Lowe about how many go into our small grocery stores here without mask on. There are certain ones that don't care about others.
> 
> ...


"They say you can't fix stupid, Covid can."

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Andrew Lowe (Jul 21, 2020)

Gary D said:


> They say you can't fix stupid, Covid can.


You've said it best, Gary. You've said it best.


----------

